

This Is Your Brain on Metaphors - mbm
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/14/this-is-your-brain-on-metaphors/?hp

======
mbm
I think I finally understand politics. In some realms reason just isn't, and
maybe even can't be, king.

